# JBL Volcano Mineral



## AlexH (9 Oct 2016)

Hi guys

Quick Q

Has anyone used JBL Volcano Mineral as a substrate base?

If so, is it worthwhile?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## AndyMcD (9 Oct 2016)

Hi Alex

I've used it in my 'scape (Journal - After The Riffle), which is my first real attempt, so I'm sorry I've nothing to compare with.

I was concerned about depth of ADA Aquasoil at the back, becoming compacted and anaerobic.

I didn't use the Volcano Mineral Powder, but added some TNC Plugs instead.

No real issues with plant growth. Seems to work well. However, not used soil alone to be able to tell you what results I would have got without.

If you're planning to use a deep layer of soil, I'd be tempted to use this or something similar. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexH (9 Oct 2016)

Love your scape. Looks spectacular! Congratulations. 

I'm going to invest in the volcano rock as it seems to work well.


----------



## BexHaystack (9 Oct 2016)

George Farmer used it in this http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/41133/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyMcD (9 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> Love your scape. Looks spectacular! Congratulations.
> 
> I'm going to invest in the volcano rock as it seems to work well.



Not sure, lots of algae, but thank you very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

